# Putting tape on reels w/wiffle spool



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Bantam1- I have heard of putting a layer of teflon or even electrical tape on the spools w/holes to protect from water seepage and also to grip braid line. 
Does this have an effect on the reels free spool ability, and therefore casting performance?
Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It will not affect the performance. There is not enough weight to make much of a change.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I like teflon better than electrical tape......after awhile the tape will gum up your spool making a sticky mess.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

BustinTops said:


> I like teflon better than electrical tape......after awhile the tape will gum up your spool making a sticky mess.


 I use the little tape pieces that are included with the power pro lines

I dont like to block the holes


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

A Shimano rep told a friend of mine over the phone that if you use braid(since it holds water unlike mono) water will seep into those holes and will corrode that pinion bearing over time, among other moving parts. 
This has happened in my reels and i never knew why since i take good care of them.
I'll be putting teflon over the holes now.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> I use the little tape pieces that are included with the power pro lines
> 
> *I dont like to block the holes*


Why Captain Dave?

I use the Teflon tape to cover the holes on all my Shimano's with wiffle spools.

The old saying goes: "*An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure*".

:cheers:


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have used one wrap of masking tape under the braid for years with good results.

-hook


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

The holes are there for a reason and not just to be lighter. If you take care of your reels and rinse them you will have no issues. I feech these highly corrosive reels extremely and have sold them after a few years for top $$.. Thats because that are in impeccable condition. Thats the pound of cure that works for me.

In most forums and in life, You will always get one side saying its black and the other say its white. Just decipher both and use your best judgment. Thats what I did . I got to know one paticulaiar Shimano Rep who is at Sr status and valued his wisdom over the 20 plus years...

Unless you fish fresh, Salts getting in. Just do the best you can



Speckled said:


> Why Captain Dave?
> 
> I use the Teflon tape to cover the holes on all my Shimano's with wiffle spools.
> 
> ...


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Unless you fish fresh, Salts getting in. Just do the best you can


Gotta agree with that simple statement. Any brand of reel, monofilament or braid, tape on the spool or not.... Salts getting in. Learn to break your reel down and clean it. Do the basic oil and grease. Like Captain Dave says, do the best you can but the salt is a very corrosive environment.

-hook


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> The holes are there for a reason and not just to be lighter.


So what is the reason besides weight?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

liquid2 said:


> So what is the reason besides weight?


Peeps tie up to it, Those lil holes cut my 30 # braid instantly.

Seriously, The holes make it more turbulent and will produce quicker strikes and the sensitivity is phenomenally enhanced .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The holes are there just to reduce weight. Sure others have found other uses. I do not recommend tying the line to the holes.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Peeps tie up to it, Those lil holes cut my 30 # braid instantly.
> 
> *Seriously, The holes make it more turbulent and will produce quicker strikes and the sensitivity is phenomenally enhanced* .


No wonder :headknock. Mine are all teflon'ed .


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> *The holes are there just to reduce weight*. Sure others have found other uses. I do not recommend tying the line to the holes.


Calling all Captain's, Calling all Captain's.

Where is Captain Dave :slimer:h::cheers:.

I started taping my Shimano's with wiffle spools back when the Chronarch SF came out.

Saw some post about both Spool & Pinion bearings going out on models with wiffle spools faster then they should of gone out. Most of these were reels only fished in freshwater.

So, with the old "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of Cure" saying, I just started using the Teflon tape on all of my reels with wiffle spools.

I've never had to replace a pinion bearing on any of my reels. As for the spool bearings, I've replaced almost all of them. But that was by choice and by up-grading the brearings.

To each, their own Captain Dave :cheers:.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you take it seriously ?? h: I have read that peeps actually tie to the holes ... OK No more stories today... 

Honestly if you want to go all out for protection, I would get a deep spool with no holes( non whiffle ) if applicable. 

I use the Teflon tape . It has no adhesives to wash into the reel. 

Light rinse after use with 75/25 mix. H2O/ Windex. Also, I open em up and clean em. 

Thats the best advise for sure. :cheers:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> *Did you take it seriously* ?? h: I have read that peeps actually tie to the holes ... *OK No more stories today... *
> 
> Honestly if you want to go all out for protection, I would get a deep spool with no holes( non whiffle ) if applicable.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true fisherman h:.

Lies, lies, lies . How big was that fish again :rotfl:.

Gave you some green because you came clean :cheers:.


----------

